# Which Seminary



## Kstone1999 (Jan 30, 2007)

Just curious of the seminaries mentioned in the poll which would you attend?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 30, 2007)

Since I hopefully intend to go to seminary, WSC and RTS-Jackson are the ones I'm personally considering. Some of the most important factors to me are faculty, confessional commitment, and accreditation.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> Since I hopefully intend to go to seminary, WSC and RTS-Jackson are the ones I'm personally considering. Some of the most important factors to me are faculty, confessional commitment, and accreditation.



I know this doesn't sound very "spiritual" but folks ought to consider cost of living - all other things being equal. If I attend Seminary some day it will almost certainly be WSCAL because I already have a home Church there and own a home. I think I would probably otherwise attend RTS Jackson.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone planning on coming to RTS Jackson, you should know that two professors are leaving (Currid [OT] is going to Charlotte; and Barcley [NT] is going to pastor a church in NC). Hoffecker [HT] is going to retire within the next couple years.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 30, 2007)

Since I am a Southern Baptist, of course, I chose *The*_Southern Baptist Theological Seminary_. When I headed to seminary back in the late 70's Southern was in the hands of the liberals. Hence, I chose Southwestern then and I think it was a good choice at the time....for a Southern Baptist. 

However, if I were to go to seminary now my choice would be Southern, although I still have friends in Ft. Worth. Dr. Mohler has my deepest respect. To me, he is the true leader of Southern Baptists.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 31, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I know this doesn't sound very "spiritual" but folks ought to consider cost of living



Rich,

It's not what it seems. Yes, housing and fuel costs are higher but students can bicycle 12 months out of the year! AC is optional except for a few days a year and heat the same. That all saves $. The backyard/patio is an extra room during the day. Further, the wages are higher, which compensates for the relative higher cost of some items. 

In the providence of God, our students do fine. God's people are generous and they're glad they made the choice to study in sunny Escondido.

rsc


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 31, 2007)

We need a good reformed seminary where it snows; I almost can't handle this no snow stuff...it is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 31, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Rich,
> 
> It's not what it seems. Yes, housing and fuel costs are higher but students can bicycle 12 months out of the year! AC is optional except for a few days a year and heat the same. That all saves $. The backyard/patio is an extra room during the day. Further, the wages are higher, which compensates for the relative higher cost of some items.
> 
> ...



OK. I've lived in the South and in CA. I'm not trying to scare them away from CA (as I've said I'd love to attend myself if I go to Seminary) but it is a consideration.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> We need a good reformed seminary where it snows; I almost can't handle this no snow stuff...it is ridiculous!!!


Wouldn't Puritan Reformed (Michigan), Reformed Presbyterian (Pennsylvania), or Mid-America Reformed Seminaries (Indiana) fit the bill for this qualification?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 31, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK. I've lived in the South and in CA. I'm not trying to scare them away from CA (as I've said I'd love to attend myself if I go to Seminary) but it is a consideration.



Just as a follow up note, it may not be too considerable an expense if you're a single fellow, but once you are married (and especially if you have children) the costs increase considerably down here. I realize that we have more children than most, but even some of the smaller families struggle. 

As an aside, I am none too pleased with the consistent pattern that I have observed here of husbands putting their wives to work while they enjoy themselves in their studies. There are men who are having their _pregnant_ wives work, or who have them return to work after the child is born. Some of these men refuse to get jobs during the summers, and waste their time in gaming, etc. I love these men as brothers, but I have only one thing to say to them, and to the rest of you who may be making plans to come on down here and do the same thing - *GET YOURSELVES SQUARED AWAY!!!* You need to begin setting the example of godliness for your home, and for your future congregations, now.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2007)

Archlute said:


> Just as a follow up note, it may not be too considerable an expense if you're a single fellow, but once you are married (and especially if you have children) the costs increase considerably down here. I realize that we have more children than most, but even some of the smaller families struggle.
> 
> As an aside, I am none too pleased with the consistent pattern that I have observed here of husbands putting their wives to work while they enjoy themselves in their studies. There are men who are having their _pregnant_ wives work, or who have them return to work after the child is born. Some of these men refuse to get jobs during the summers, and waste their time in gaming, etc. I love these men as brothers, but I have only one thing to say to them, and to the rest of you who may be making plans to come on down here and do the same thing - *GET YOURSELVES SQUARED AWAY!!!* You need to begin setting the example of godliness for your home, and for your future congregations, now.



Amen. There is a solution for the man who cannot afford to support his family in seminary. It's called a job. There is even a solution for those whom a job is not enough. It's called a second job. Personally, I had three in seminary.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 31, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Wouldn't Puritan Reformed (Michigan), Reformed Presbyterian (Pennsylvania), or Mid-America Reformed Seminaries (Indiana) fit the bill for this qualification?




Apparently not, they aren't on the list.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archlute*
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I have four jobs to help pay for school, but my wife also works. She knows that after seminary is over, she is done. She is happy about that, but is more than willing to help serve me at this time.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Apparently not, they aren't on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have four jobs to help pay for school, but my wife also works. She knows that after seminary is over, she is done. She is happy about that, but is more than willing to help serve me at this time.



And - a very important detail - you do not have children. My objection was directed at the man who _does not work _while his wife works. NO grade is worth sending you wife off while you sit home.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 31, 2007)

Second place in this pool belongs to "other". Seems the pool is not representative. I'd pick PRTS.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 31, 2007)

What kinds of jobs did/do you guys have while in seminary?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 31, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What kinds of jobs did/do you guys have while in seminary?



Attorney for a small cap company
Stated Supply for PCA church
Teaching Assistant for professor
Occasional writing/preaching engagements


----------



## Davidius (Jan 31, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Attorney for a small cap company
> Stated Supply for PCA church
> Teaching Assistant for professor
> Occasional writing/preaching engagements



So did you originally get a J.D. and then go back to Seminary when you had been called as a pastor?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2007)

Tutoring is a good side job that will help your cashflow and exercise your knowledge and teaching skills.


----------



## Answerman (Jan 31, 2007)

I chose other, Whitefield Theological Seminary. For multiple reasons; It was designed to be a distance learning seminary, we are a single income family (my wife stays home and schools our three children), the teaching staff is outstanding, and they have all the courses that I believe are necessary for a well rounded education (Theology, Philosophy, Apologetics and History) and all taught from a solidly Biblical perspective, and they are presuppositional to boot.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 31, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Tutoring is a good side job that will help your cashflow and exercise your knowledge and teaching skills.



That's if you are smart enough. NOT ME!!!


----------



## SRoper (Jan 31, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Second place in this pool belongs to "other". Seems the pool is not representative. I'd pick PRTS.



That's just the nature of approval voting when "other" is an option. I'm sure most people can think of a seminary they approve of that is not on the list.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> That's if you are smart enough. NOT ME!!!



That depends on what subject you wish to tutor. Through my company I will soon be tutoring high school students in various subjects (although it is on a volunteer basis). In college I was an English tutor. I would help remedial students with grammar as well as critique term papers. 

Being a tutor during seminary does not mean you have to help students with other seminary courses. You can post your availability to tutor anything from high school math to secondary languages on any local classifieds publication. Check out free online classifieds such as Craig’s List. You should see ads requesting tutors as well as ads offering tutor services.

Just an idea.


----------



## elnwood (Jan 31, 2007)

I am curious, how come Westminster PA has gotten so few votes? Does anyone want to say why they wouldn't go there?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 31, 2007)

Archlute said:


> Just as a follow up note, it may not be too considerable an expense if you're a single fellow, but once you are married (and especially if you have children) the costs increase considerably down here. I realize that we have more children than most, but even some of the smaller families struggle.
> 
> As an aside, I am none too pleased with the consistent pattern that I have observed here of husbands putting their wives to work while they enjoy themselves in their studies. There are men who are having their _pregnant_ wives work, or who have them return to work after the child is born. Some of these men refuse to get jobs during the summers, and waste their time in gaming, etc. I love these men as brothers, but I have only one thing to say to them, and to the rest of you who may be making plans to come on down here and do the same thing - *GET YOURSELVES SQUARED AWAY!!!* You need to begin setting the example of godliness for your home, and for your future congregations, now.



For what it's worth, 

I agree Adam. If students are "gaming" when they should be taking care of their families, studying, or working then it means that I'm not assigning enough reading.

I'll take care of that.

rsc


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr. C, funny!

Jobs:
House and yard work for room and board, 2 years.
Wife taught Xnschool for a year, then had baby #1, and done.
I did security guard, part time for 1 year (with wife working), then full time.

Gentlemen, you order your priorities, and get after them.

Oh, of course _*I*_ would attend Greenville. Have to vote the poll now...

Of course, if you could multi-vote, then I'd pick a couple of the others as well, including "other."


----------



## Archlute (Jan 31, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> For what it's worth,
> 
> I agree Adam. If students are "gaming" when they should be taking care of their families, studying, or working then it means that I'm not assigning enough reading.
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha. Turn up the heat, Dr. Clark! 

I think that I heard one of them saying something like, "Bring on the smoke, you can't make us cry...."


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Wouldn't Puritan Reformed (Michigan), Reformed Presbyterian (Pennsylvania), or Mid-America Reformed Seminaries (Indiana) fit the bill for this qualification?



Yep... I imagine PRTS gets TONS of snow, being on the right side (ha) of Lakum Michiganum.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 31, 2007)

Archlute said:


> I think that I heard one of them saying something like, "Bring on the smoke, you can't make us cry...."



memories...

I wonder... what exactly _is_ the theological equivalent of a 25 mi. RM?

hmmmm...


----------



## SRoper (Jan 31, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Of course, if you could multi-vote, then I'd pick a couple of the others as well, including "other."



You _can_ multi-vote -- there are check boxes, not radio buttons.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

elnwood said:


> I am curious, how come Westminster PA has gotten so few votes? Does anyone want to say why they wouldn't go there?


I'd say it's because FV is getting a fairly warm welcome among some of the faculty, at least from what I've read.


----------



## elnwood (Feb 8, 2007)

Which faculty members are warmly welcoming Federal Vision at Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia?


----------



## crhoades (Feb 8, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I'd say it's because FV is getting a fairly warm welcome among some of the faculty, at least from what I've read.


FV or NPP? I've heard the latter but not the former. The two aren't synonomous.


----------



## BertMulder (Feb 8, 2007)

I would pick the Protestant Reformed Seminary


----------



## Theoretical (Feb 8, 2007)

crhoades said:


> FV or NPP? I've heard the latter but not the former. The two aren't synonomous.


Hmm, my mistake then. I do know they aren't synonymous, but I guess I misread something tying an FV proponent to WTS-PA. NPP getting a good hearing is definitely unnerving though.


----------

